# what a deal for sand at walmart



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just wanted to FYI anyone in the need for Play sand for a substrate. Walmart is trying to get rid if play sand that is usually 4 bucks for a 50 lb bag. I went looking for PM and found the PS for 25 cents a bag. I picked up 2. Dont know if i want PS or PFS for my substrate but i think i could swing an extra 50 cents. Maybe all walmarts are trying to get rid of it that cheap.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

I went with PFS due to the fact that PS is not graded and washed. PFS is, and for 8 bucks per 50 pounds for PFS where I'm at it's a no brainer.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Good deal, I'd be willing to pay that much... too bad I don't have another tank!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

There is a very very slight chance the play sand may be tropical play sand.


tropical play sand is calcium carbonate (not silicate) based and therefore not a choice for Fw tanks. but excellent for marine tanks.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so i went to home depot this morning and found what they called desert play sand. All white with some beige and black sand. Very tiny. I like the white and rinsed some out to see what it would look like. Once i rinsed the dust adn large rocks out of it it is somewhat uniform size. Also when swished around it would fall right back to the bottom. I just wonder now if PFS is way better. The place i went to no longer has any in stock and wont til pool season again. here are some pics


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

I just picked up 50lbs of silica sandblasting sand from maenards for 4 bucks. Hardly had to rinse it and it is gorgeous in the tank. Soft too. When I went to get it from the warehouse I saw "black blasting sand" which it gorgeous, and 6 bucks for 50lbs. It's so sparkly, hope to get it next time.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------

